# Mason Bogie from Delton C-16



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Friday, Oct 16, 2009

Hi there:

Here is an old posting:

http://4largescale.com/holt/

*Mason bogie*








*My Mason bogie* also dates back to about 1995 - and it's entirely based on a Delton C-16.
Delton boiler - cut about and re-assembled ; chassis shortened, with Bachmann wheels; scratch-built cab and rear truck; and so-on. This one "fouled up" because I wanted to make the valve gear from nickel-silver, and couldn't find suitable "stock" in the USA - and, in the meantime, I moved on to something else! She'll be finished sometime.

*[ Home ] 
Does anyone know of its progress?
Does anyone know who is the modelor?
Has anyone heard from Dave Fletcher recently?


*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By norman on 16 Oct 2009 07:37 PM 





*
Does anyone know who is the modelor?




*





You provided the link to the modeler! 

David Holt:
http://4largescale.com/holt/

Other than that, no, he has no progress listed..

this one has nothing to do with David Fletcher..and its about the only Large Scale Mason Bogie that _doesnt_!  


Scot


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Scot.

I looked at his web page, really neat.

Norman


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Norman, 
I dont believe David Barrington Holt got any further down the road on the Mason. It was done about the time I did my Lionel 2-6-6T conversion in the 1990s. DBH is a top model building and good friend, he's built many extraordinary models since this one and is still working on them, we've both been rather busy in our real jobs and special projects of late, keeps us busy on interesting things I guess.

David.


----------

